# Hallo ich hab da nen problem mit msn !

## Bleissy

funktioniert nicht mer der sagt mir immer das ich ein prob mit irgendeinerf ierwal habe dabei hatte ich die schon ganz aus !

----------

## smg

 *Bleissy wrote:*   

> funktioniert nicht mer der sagt mir immer das ich ein prob mit irgendeinerf ierwal habe dabei hatte ich die schon ganz aus !

 

Sorry, kannst du bitte nochmal schreiben was dich bedrückt? Ich kann nicht verstehen von was du redest.

Bye.

----------

## doedel

er will setup.exe ausführen....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anarcho

Nominated for the best threadstart 2006!

SCNR   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sourcecode

hä?

----------

## Raistlin

 :Mr. Green:  Ihr seid ja soooo gemein   :Razz: 

@Bleissy

Welche PIM Software benutzt du?

Was ist die genaue Fehlermeldung? (Nicht so in der Art: "Mein Programm XY funktioniert nicht, bitte um Hilfe"  :Wink:  )

Cheers,

R.

(IRC ist sowieso besser  :Razz:  )

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Nominated for the best threadstart 2006!

 

++ von mir.

t.

----------

## andix

von mir auch ein [++], aber den find ich auch nicht schlecht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *andix wrote:*   

> von mir auch ein [++], aber den find ich auch nicht schlecht 

 

Stimmt! Ich sammel dann mal.

Im Januar gibt es dann nen Vote!

----------

## Bleissy

Danke für die rege "ANTEILNAHME" das problem hat sich erledigt ich hatte im system die falsche uhrzeit eingestellt und deshalb nicht im msn komunizieren können ! Da mus man ja erst ma drauf kommen !

----------

## smg

 *Bleissy wrote:*   

> Danke für die rege "ANTEILNAHME" das problem hat sich erledigt ich hatte im system die falsche uhrzeit eingestellt und deshalb nicht im msn komunizieren können ! Da mus man ja erst ma drauf kommen !

 

Das verstehe ich garnicht, aber gut, dass du dein Problem gelöst hast. Markiere den Thread doch bitte als solved. Danke.

Bye.

----------

## Earthwings

Habt doch bitte etwas mehr Rücksicht auf Neulinge und bringt etwas mehr Verständnis auf...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo ich hab da nen problem mit msn !

Was heißt hier eigentlich "nen" Problem. Ich weiß nicht, was das für eine blöde Angewohnheit ist. Derartige Dinge lese ich in letzter Zeit schon so oft. 

"nen" ist die Abkürzung für "einen". Wie kann es also "nen" Problem heißen.

----------

## Freiburg

 *Bleissy wrote:*   

> funktioniert nicht mer der sagt mir immer das ich ein prob mit irgendeinerf ierwal habe dabei hatte ich die schon ganz aus !

 

Das nervige daran ist das man mit der Fehlerbeschreibung nichts anderes machen kann als "Aha" zu sagen. Hat den selben Informationsgehalt wie: "Meine Auto ist kaputt"...

----------

## Anarcho

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Habt doch bitte etwas mehr Rücksicht auf Neulinge und bringt etwas mehr Verständnis auf...

 

Wir nehmen doch Rücksicht auf Neulinge aber muss man auch immer Rücksicht auf Idioten nehmen?

Wer solche Fragen stellt kann nicht wirklich konstruktive Antworten erwarten, oder?

Um beim Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Das wäre so als wenn ich mit der Bahn zur Werkstatt fahre und dann dort sage: "Mein Auto ist kaputt. Tun sie was!"

----------

## Raistlin

Man müsste einen Eliza-Klon generieren, mit dem alle bis zu einer gewissen Anzahl Posts sich (zumindest zu beginn eines neuen Threads) abgeben müssten  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Eliza: Hello. I am ELIZA. How can I help you?
> 
> Noob: I have a problem with msn
> 
> Eliza: Can you elaborate on that?
> ...

 

Müsste nur unwesentlich verändert werden   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

Aber übertreib es nicht! Unbedacht eingesetzte Bots können böse Dinge auslösen.   :Wink: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> von mir auch ein [++], aber den find ich auch nicht schlecht 

 

Der is sogar noch besser.

t.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Habt doch bitte etwas mehr Rücksicht auf Neulinge und bringt etwas mehr Verständnis auf... 
> 
> Wir nehmen doch Rücksicht auf Neulinge aber muss man auch immer Rücksicht auf Idioten nehmen?
> 
> Wer solche Fragen stellt kann nicht wirklich konstruktive Antworten erwarten, oder?

 

Wenn dir ein Thread nicht gefällt, ignorier ihn. Wenn er gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, melde ihn. Arrogante postcount++ Zurechtweisungen a la RTFM und Rechtschreibung widersprechen den Forenregeln und wenn weiterhin jeder zweite Thread in eine Schlammschlacht zu dem Thema verwandelt wird, müssen wir da in Zukunft härter durchgreifen.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Um beim Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Das wäre so als wenn ich mit der Bahn zur Werkstatt fahre und dann dort sage: "Mein Auto ist kaputt. Tun sie was!"

 

Und, kommen dann die Mechaniker mit ihrer Bild-Zeitung aus allen Winkeln und zeigen mit dem Finger auf dich?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Earthwings wrote:*   Habt doch bitte etwas mehr Rücksicht auf Neulinge und bringt etwas mehr Verständnis auf... 
> 
> Wir nehmen doch Rücksicht auf Neulinge aber muss man auch immer Rücksicht auf Idioten nehmen?
> 
> Wer solche Fragen stellt kann nicht wirklich konstruktive Antworten erwarten, oder? 
> ...

 

Ist ja gut, ich versuche mich in naher Zukunft wieder an meinen alten Stil zu erinnern  :Wink: 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Um beim Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Das wäre so als wenn ich mit der Bahn zur Werkstatt fahre und dann dort sage: "Mein Auto ist kaputt. Tun sie was!" 
> 
> Und, kommen dann die Mechaniker mit ihrer Bild-Zeitung aus allen Winkeln und zeigen mit dem Finger auf dich?

 

Da würde ich allerdings von ausgehen! Spätestens wenn ich wieder weg bin aber dazu gibt es hier im Forum kein Äquivalent.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Threadstarter:

Schreib doch bitte mal, wie du es gelöst hast, und was du für ein Problem hattest.

Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es jmd. der sich darüber freuen wird.

Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, wenn du desöfteren hier postest, doch genauer zu sein, denn mit diesen "Fehlermeldungen" kann dir wirklich keiner helfen.

Tobi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Arrogante postcount++ Zurechtweisungen a la RTFM und Rechtschreibung widersprechen den Forenregeln und wenn weiterhin jeder zweite Thread in eine Schlammschlacht zu dem Thema verwandelt wird, müssen wir da in Zukunft härter durchgreifen. 

Das finde ich ja interessant. Das Bitten um vernünftige Rechtschreibung, das, egal wo, eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung für das Verfassen eines Textes sein sollte, ist also etwas schlechtes?

Ich rede ja nicht von den Deppenapostrophen und Deppenleerzeichen, die ja schon in jedem zweiten Satz vorkommen, aber jemand, der einen Beitrag so dahinrotzt, sollte schon zur Raison gebracht werden.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Arrogante postcount++ Zurechtweisungen a la RTFM und Rechtschreibung widersprechen den Forenregeln und wenn weiterhin jeder zweite Thread in eine Schlammschlacht zu dem Thema verwandelt wird, müssen wir da in Zukunft härter durchgreifen. 
> 
> Das finde ich ja interessant. Das Bitten um vernünftige Rechtschreibung, das, egal wo, eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung für das Verfassen eines Textes sein sollte, ist also etwas schlechtes?
> 
> Ich rede ja nicht von den Deppenapostrophen und Deppenleerzeichen, die ja schon in jedem zweiten Satz vorkommen, aber jemand, der einen Beitrag so dahinrotzt, sollte schon zur Raison gebracht werden.

 

Danke das das mal einer genauso sieht.

Wie sollen wir denn hier vernünftige Hilfe geben wenn solche Anfragen kommen? Und vor allem wie soll man solchen Leuten beibringen bessere Postings zu verfassen? Manche sind eben dermassen lernresistent das man da "härter durchgreifen" muss (ohne Namen nennen zu wollen: Brasilianischer Tanz + Becher   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## smg

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   Arrogante postcount++ Zurechtweisungen a la RTFM und Rechtschreibung widersprechen den Forenregeln und wenn weiterhin jeder zweite Thread in eine Schlammschlacht zu dem Thema verwandelt wird, müssen wir da in Zukunft härter durchgreifen. 
> 
> Das finde ich ja interessant. Das Bitten um vernünftige Rechtschreibung, das, egal wo, eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung für das Verfassen eines Textes sein sollte, ist also etwas schlechtes?
> 
> Ich rede ja nicht von den Deppenapostrophen und Deppenleerzeichen, die ja schon in jedem zweiten Satz vorkommen, aber jemand, der einen Beitrag so dahinrotzt, sollte schon zur Raison gebracht werden. 
> ...

 

Ja, und zu meinem Post, das ja die 1. Antwort in dem Thread war, das war ernst gemeint! Ich habe es nicht überblickt, nachdem ich mir ein wenig Zeit nahm habe ich es verstanden... Ich bin da sehr tolerant, aber wenn ich die Frage nicht verstehe, dann muss ich leider nachfragen. SORRY!

Bye.

----------

## maestro

ROFL! Lange nicht mehr so gelacht!  :Smile: 

Im Usenet wäre er schon derbe zerfleischt worden. Also nicht aufregen. Es gibt halt manchmal Fragen, auf die man nicht normal antworten kann.

----------

## amne

Kann sein, nur sind wir hier eben nicht im Usenet. smg und Raistlin haben mit ihren Posts ja schön gezeigt, wie man mit nicht so besonders gut verständlichen Fragen auch zivilisiert umgehen kann.

----------

## maestro

Nur wenn sich Leute aber auch nicht mal die Mühe machen eine Frage vernünftig zu Stellen, gibt es auch keinen Grund direkt vernünftig zu Antworten.

Richtig, wir sind hier nicht im Usenet, aber auch nicht bei der Wohlfahrt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Freiburg

Sie haben schon recht, wenns einen stört tief durchatmen und ignorieren, ist für einen selber besser und für den ton im Forum.

----------

## maestro

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Sie haben schon recht, wenns einen stört tief durchatmen und ignorieren, ist für einen selber besser und für den ton im Forum.

 

auf die gefahr hin, dass hier nur noch so fragen gestellt werden und dann alle nur noch tief durchatmen und ignorieren.

----------

## amne

Wie gesagt, man kann den Leuten auch freundlich dabei helfen, Fragen so zu stellen dass sie verstanden werden, was im Allgemeinen am meisten weiterhilft.

----------

## Freiburg

 *maestro wrote:*   

>  *Freiburg wrote:*   Sie haben schon recht, wenns einen stört tief durchatmen und ignorieren, ist für einen selber besser und für den ton im Forum. 
> 
> auf die gefahr hin, dass hier nur noch so fragen gestellt werden und dann alle nur noch tief durchatmen und ignorieren.

 

Irgendwer hat sicher mal nen guten Tag und beantwortet die Frage und der Rest regt sich nicht unnötig auf

----------

## dalu

Earthwings , du hast absolut recht.

Mit ein Grund wieso ich kaum (eigentlich garnicht mehr) noch hier bin, zu viele pseudoelitäre ich-bin-besser-als-du typen, wie man sie von gentoo.de z.B. kennt.

Kumpel meinte mal die von gentoo sind doch alles eingebildete arschlöcher, ich wie? wie kommst denn darauf? dann meinte er das er ein paar mal fragen bei gentoo.de gestellt hat, ich hatte ihn dann hierher verwiesen, und hier war es nicht so, er hatte also seine Meinung zum positiven geändert. Das ist gut 2 jahre her, und ist halt heute nicht mehr so.

sicher kann man sich auch besser ausdrücken, verweist ihn an die forenregeln und gut ist, anstatt rumzuspammen

----------

